# Mon MacBook Pro ne démarre plus, mais vraiment plus du tout.



## Buters (19 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voici mon histoire. Je me suis lever ce matin et j'ai allumé mon MacBook afin de voir si de nouveaux mails étaient arrivés. 

Alors au début tout ce passe bien, j'arrive même à rentrer mon mot de passe (comme d'habitude donc) et puis là 'Pouf' l'ordinateur s'éteins brusquement avec le 'clic' caractéristique d'une coupure d'urgence (j'entend par là ce petit bruit émis par le HDD que vous entendez quand vous obligé à éteindre le MacBook par la force) alors je me suis dis que ce n'est pas grave. Retentons, mais le bouton d'alimentation ne marche plus lui non plus. 
L'ordinateur est en mode éteint, pas moyen de mette un CD d'installation (même si c'est celui de Leopard) RIEN. Cependant l'indicateur de batterie est à fond, et la batterie donc ne charge pas lorsque le MagSafe est branché. 

J'ai déjà fait mes recherches mais rien ne ressemble à mon problème. 

Alors je me tourne vers vous, mesdames et messieurs, pour réussir à le faire démarrer. 


Ma config : 
MacBook Pro (2010) locked by Filevault
2x2 Go de DDR3 
Core2Duo 2.4GHz 
Mac OSX Lion (et je n'ai que le DVD d'installation de Leopard.)

Si tout ça peut vous aider, car j'ai vraiment très besoin de mon mac pour mes études.

Merci d'avance à ceux qui répondront à mon appel à l'aide.


----------



## benjamin57 (19 Avril 2012)

réinitialiser la smc ?? http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Buters (19 Avril 2012)

J'ai déjà vu cette méthode mais malheureusement elle ne marche pas. Aucune réponse du Mac. Seule différence notable est qu'il charge, mais je pense que c'est parce que je l'avais pris à côté de moi pendant que j'écrivais mon premier message.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------

Désolé pour le double post mais "L'assistance" me signale un problème technique. Êtes-vous sûr de ça ?


----------



## benjamin57 (19 Avril 2012)

Quel problème technique ?? 
Mais moi non plus je m'y connais pas trop en informatique, j'ai juste lu certaines choses concernant les Mac sur internet...
Personnellement, mon iMac n'a jamais eu un problème....


----------



## M2oSa (19 Avril 2012)

Apple Store

Probleme Hardware. Normalement, si t'es toujours sous garantie, ils prendront en charge


----------



## Buters (19 Avril 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Apple Store
> 
> Probleme Hardware. Normalement, si t'es toujours sous garantie, ils prendront en charge



Malheureusement je ne le suis plus. Je me suis rendu à un centre agrée de réparation, et ils disent que le problème vient de mon clavier qui enfonce la touche démarrer sans arrêt.

----> changement de clavier plus main-d'oeuvre 300.
Apparemment il y a eu de l'eau dessus ce qui n'est pas possible.

J'ai l'anus aussi grand que le puit du Sarlacc (sauf qu'il n'y a pas de Sarlacc dedans).


----------



## esimport (20 Avril 2012)

bizarre, cette histoire de clavier défectueux
pour tester ceci, il suffit d'ouvrir le macbook (puisqu'il n'est plus sous garantie), de débrancher la nappe clavier (grande nappe large située en bas à gauche sur la photo), et de démarrer la carte-mère au tournevis en faisant court circuit sur les pads de démarrage

si le clavier est vraiment défectueux, on peut se limiter au changement du clavier seul à 99


----------



## Buters (20 Avril 2012)

esimport a dit:


> bizarre, cette histoire de clavier défectueux
> pour tester ceci, il suffit d'ouvrir le macbook (puisqu'il n'est plus sous garantie), de débrancher la nappe clavier (grande nappe large située en bas à gauche sur la photo), et de démarrer la carte-mère au tournevis en faisant court circuit sur les pads de démarrage



Merci beaucoup de la solution que tu m'as proposer. Cependant j'ai fait une erreur dans mes dires. Ce n'est pas à proprement parlé le clavier qui "enfonce" la touche. Mais toute la coque unibody. Et dans leur commande de coque apparemment le clavier est inclus dans le bundle d'après ce que j'ai compris.
Enfin, je suis un layman dans leurs termes. Je suis passé sur Mac récemment, et je sais m'en servir et c'est tout. Le côté technique Apple c'est un autre monde pour moi qui viens du PC version gamer.


----------



## esimport (22 Avril 2012)

si le clavier est défectueux, il est détaillable, mais il faudrait en être sur:


----------



## Buters (24 Avril 2012)

Ils ont changé la coque unibody est tout est revenu normal. 
Merci pour vos lumières. 
Cependant mon ordinateur n'avait subit qu'un choc très vieux, et il n'a jamais eu d'eau renversé dessus, parfois non loin mais jamais il n'a été en contact direct avec. Ce problème est donc très étrange et il est d'autant plus bizarre que le problème ne se manifeste que maintenant.


----------



## Jenniifer76 (28 Février 2015)

Bonjour, 
Je suis actuellement en difficulté avec mon Mac Book Pro acheté en 2013.
Hier je l'utilisé normalement et éteint normalement aussi, mais ce matin il ne voulait plus s'allumer du tout.
Quand j'appuie sur le bouton d'alimentation, le bouton de veille clignote une fois c'est tout ce qui fait, aucun signe de vie.
Je les ouvert il y a quelques minutes et essayer plusieurs solution qui est mis sur votre site et sur google aussi mais rien ne fonctionne.
Je suis vraiment dans un vide immense pour essayer de faire redémarré mon ordinateur.
Je vous remercie de votre réponse même si celle la serait négatif.
En attente de votre réponse je vous souhaite une bonne journée.
Merci 
Jennifer


----------

